# Did not think i would be posting here...



## jalapino (Sep 8, 2013)

Well I need to shift some weight....since being on insulin I need to lose some weight...I have put on nearly 1 stone and have not changed my diet much...BUT I have more hunger pains i.e I seem to have an extra bite...so I guess I am eating more, so annoying as I have always been able to control my hunger for more food....but as of late I do tend to munch more 

I am quite embarrassed to say it really, as I have always been very good but since my levels have been coming down I get hungry more?

In short I will and want to shift the weight I have put back on, at first it took so long to shift but has not taken long to put more weight back on!

I just want to balance my diet to the insulin....I tend to panic about not having enough carbs for the insulin I inject so I guess i eat more just to feed the insulin so I do not have low levels, sounds daft I no.


----------



## pav (Sep 8, 2013)

Your not alone, was loosing weight until recently and got the munches feeling more and weight is slowly trickling on, still got 15 ish kilos to shift.


----------



## jalapino (Sep 8, 2013)

pav said:


> Your not alone, was loosing weight until recently and got the munches feeling more and weight is slowly trickling on, still got 15 ish kilos to shift.



It is so annoying I was doing so well....then insulin = weight hence I need to change diet again 

I was 13.2 stone I am 6ft and that was good...now after 5 weeks I am 14.0 stone.....Humbug!


----------



## Glo (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi I found I was doing the same, feeding the insulin, you get into a vicious circle and end up putting on weight, taking more and more insulin and the merry go round will only stop when you say enough. I put on 3 stone but it's gradually coming off now I've taken control. If you feel hungry check whether it's meal/snack time and test before eating anything I've found that to work for me. Good luck


----------



## jalapino (Sep 14, 2013)

Glo said:


> Hi I found I was doing the same, feeding the insulin, you get into a vicious circle and end up putting on weight, taking more and more insulin and the merry go round will only stop when you say enough. I put on 3 stone but it's gradually coming off now I've taken control. If you feel hungry check whether it's meal/snack time and test before eating anything I've found that to work for me. Good luck



Thank you glo....I no what you mean 

Glad to hear you are doing well


----------



## trophywench (Sep 14, 2013)

You have it arse about face Ant.

Nobody but nobody should have to match the carbs to the insulin.  This is exactly why they invented MDI so nobody had to do that any more.

Basically if you put weight on that you don't need, you are more than likely to increase any Insulin Resistance you already have, so it all becomes more and more of a vicious circle.  Ridiculous.

Tell your GP to put THAT in his pipe and smoke it !


----------



## jalapino (Sep 15, 2013)

trophywench said:


> You have it arse about face Ant.
> 
> Nobody but nobody should have to match the carbs to the insulin.  This is exactly why they invented MDI so nobody had to do that any more.
> 
> ...



It makes me think why do they put you on mixed insulin then? surely it is not just about the money?....very confusing


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 15, 2013)

jalapino said:


> It makes me think why do they put you on mixed insulin then? surely it is not just about the money?....very confusing


Maybe they're just lazy, giving something relatively easy to manage (most people can count to 2) rather than devote time to educating the patient properly to manage their condition.


----------



## jalapino (Sep 15, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Maybe they're just lazy, giving something relatively easy to manage (most people can count to 2) rather than devote time to educating the patient properly to manage their condition.



Thing is leelee I have shown to her I have educated myself on diabetes and actually told here the insulin does not work for me and she had an answer to back up everything I was saying  in the end I just nodded and monkey say monkey do! 

Lets hope doc appointment this week goes well....I no for a fact that if he over rules her I will try and see another nurse as I no she will not be happy....she is set in stone this is the treatment for me


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 15, 2013)

Some health professionals feel threatened by educated patients, and resent the fact that they dare to suggest that they might know of a better treatment.  Stick with it, good luck with the doc, and demand a referral to a specialist if you still get nowhere.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 15, 2013)

Hear Hear, and ditto with KNOBS ON.


----------

